# BSHA v. BBA with concentration on HA management



## jewlz0879 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello fellow coders!

I am curious, how many of you have a Bachelor of Science degree in Health Management? 

I am seriously contemplating going back for my BSHA or managment and would like just to ask for as many opinions as possible. I recently received my CPC but I want to be a consultant or have my own business someday and I figured a degree of this calibur this will propel me in the right direction. 

So, would be better to get a Bachelor degree in business administration with concentration in health management or get a Bachelor of Science in Health Managment? Does it matter?

My company, if approved, pays 100% tuition up to $2500 per cal year for 6 classes. I figured, why not take advantage? 

I just started the research on it but any opinions, comments, suggestions are GREATLY appreciated! 

thanks!


----------

